# Venice to Rome to Pompei to ??



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just putting together a few ideas for a May/June 2013 trip.

One that comes to mind is to "do" Venice, Rome and Pompei. Now this is not really my idea of motorhoming and I much prefer rural French villages to tourist packed cities but they are places the missus wants to see and this will come at the end of my 3 week solo bimble in France so I can't complain. My missus will fly out to Venice. 

I've already started reading campsite/sosta reviews and don't expect any difficulties with finding suitable sites but I'm not at all familiar with Italian roads/motorways/tolls so would welcome any advice coming my way.

At heart I'm a French D Road driver but happy occasionally to pay some tolls to take an easy ride. 

So far my route would be Venice, Rome, Pompei, Rome, Provence and then turn right.


----------



## Souris (Mar 2, 2009)

Tony,
Check out Herculaneum. It's the coastal town that was submerged in metres of pyroclastic mud at the same time that Pompeii was destroyed. Unlike Pompeii most of the second stories of the buildings are still standing. Don't forget to tip the kids to guard your MH or you may come back to find your wheels missing!!! :lol:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Like all trips you will have to be selective otherwise it all becomes one rush. But you have not mentioned Florence (debatable), Pisa see the tower, the green and the Duomo (this can be quite quick), Verona etc etc.
I started this post and realised there is so much to see and so much that we have not seen that I came to a full stop! It is all a matter of personal taste of course.
p-c


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Souris said:


> Tony,
> Check out Herculaneum. It's the coastal town that was submerged in metres of pyroclastic mud at the same time that Pompeii was destroyed. Unlike Pompeii most of the second stories of the buildings are still standing. Don't forget to tip the kids to guard your MH or you may come back to find your wheels missing!!! :lol:


Herculanaeum is a must if in the area of Pompei, as is Mount Vesuvius. BUT you should park up/camp in one of the excellent sites at Pompei or Sorrento; and take the Circumvesuviana train to 'Ercolano'. At the 'Ercolano' station you can get shuttle buses either to the excavations, or to Mt. Vesuvius.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

It's a short drive south of Pompei to Paestum with its Greek temples,worth a visit. I would call into Siena, Tuscany on the way back.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, and gals.

I've visited most other popular places, Florence, Pisa etc (not by road), so am just looking to plot the journey from Venice to Rome to Pompei, and then up to Provence.

Are the motroways linking those places toll or free?

All suugestions duly noted - thanks


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Most motorways in Italy are toll roads. The main A3 starting from Salerno to Reggio Calabria is toll free. The 'superstrada' Florence - Siena, and Florence - Pisa - Livorno are toll free.
Those are the only toll frees I know, there may be the other odd one somewhere.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Venice to Rome to Pompeii to?*

The Etruscan tombs at Populonia are one of our favourite places, less touristy than many. There is plenty of parking at the tombs, which are in a sort of park.

Also the town of Massa Maritima ( which is no lnger by the sea!), less touristy than many places, too.

Helen


----------

